# Will KA24DE cold air intake fit on an SR20DET?



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey i was deciding whether or not to buy a cold air intake right now for my 93 240SX. Will it fit and work on an SR20DET, because i plan on doing an engine swap later in the future.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I dont think it will fit. The SR is .4L smaller than the KA therefore the engine shape would be different. I dont think the pipe would be the same shape or length. So unfortuntately I dont think the same pipe will fit. But I know they do sell cold air intakes for the SR specifically.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm not for sure but I think it will fit... maybe you might have to move some stuff around but it should be down the same path as before unless you have some of the turbo piping there... I was using a PR CAI from a SER on my 1.6 for a long time and it fit fine, just needed to change the MAF adaptor, or in my case drill out some new holes on them!


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

It will definately not fit, not without some major modification. Remember, the KA is naturally aspirated and the SR is turbocharged. The KA's intake would plug right into the throttle body while the SR's intake plugs into the turbocharger. Two very different designs. It migth fit, if the SR was naturally aspirated...


----------

